

Giant Lego Machine Generates Churning House Tracks - latchkey
http://thecreatorsproject.vice.com/blog/giant-lego-machine-generates-churning-house-tracks

======
ars
For the confused "House Tracks" means music, not something to do with
dwellings.

From the title I thought this might be some kind of 3D printer.

~~~
cbd1984
Agreed. I was half-imagining an in-house railway system made of Lego pieces,
somehow.

------
Animats
Very nice.

 _" When this machine learns your job, what are you going to do?"_

------
asgard1024
Interesting. Not a fan of this type of "music", but it could be cool to tie my
production system in Minecraft (logistic pipes) to play different sound effect
each time some item was requested or produced. Perhaps the results would be
similar and I would get an instant feedback on how well the system is running.

------
coroxout
I saw this in person last year but unfortunately by the time I got to the
exhibition some of the parts had been pulled off by visiting children (I
assume) so only the drum section was working. Brilliant though!

